# Gatlingburg, TN



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Y'all won't have me to kick around much for the next few days. Wifey has earned a much needed vacation, and she wants to go to the mountains. I want to go to Bennett's BBQ as it has been 21 years since going there, last. 

I'll have my tablet, but I am not going to try and interact much with it, lest I will frisbee it right off the balcony!

Y'all don't burn the place down while I am gone! :-D


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Great time to be in Gatlinburg! I'm near the highland rim and the leaves are just starting to change.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Have a great time !


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> Y'all won't have me to kick around much for the next few days. Wifey has earned a much needed vacation, and she wants to go to the mountains. I want to go to Bennett's BBQ as it has been 21 years since going there, last.
> 
> I'll have my tablet, but I am not going to try and interact much with it, lest I will frisbee it right off the balcony!
> 
> Y'all don't burn the place down while I am gone! :-D


What a great time to go to Gatlinburg, TN. Getcha one of those mountain chalets with a heart shaped tub, some corn whiskey and yeeehaww some fun shall commence.

But always remember Slippy's advice; The Trouble with Trouble is that usually starts out as FUN!

Enjoy and tell Dolly ole Slippy says Hey!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> Great time to be in Gatlinburg! I'm near the highland rim and the leaves are just starting to change.


Any restaurant suggestions for the Sevierville to Gatlinburg area?

I suppose my main interest isn't hard to figure out. :lol:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

We love the Great Smoky's. Ever been to Cades Cove within the Park? Kind of cool.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Enjoy the trip. We ride there often stay on the outside edge of town and ride a 500 mile radius for a couple weeks. The downtown area is lame IMO but your out of town in a few minutes. Pigeon Forge has a lot of places to eat. If you have never been there a road you get on in town called Roaring Forks road. Locate it and drive it. It will be worth your time. National part right on the edge of town also and No fee to drive through or in it. Not far from the so called dragon AKA deal gap a great drive over and down it. Best food around is at the end of the Dragon


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

Used to eat at the Apple Tree Inn in Pigeon Forge, they bring the buffet to your table on large platters. Have not been there in years don't know if it is still in business. We will be heading to Tennessee the first week in November for a month or so. We have a cabin in the mountains just over from Tellico. The dogs love it, instead of having a 1/2 acre back yard they have the whole mountain to explore although the wild turkeys freak them out.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The woman who manages the cabin in Sevierville made a point to warn me that people get lost all the time because their tech devices are unreliable in the area and cautioned me not to rely on it. I assured her I have technology that never, ever goes down, no matter how far from the tower I wander. Intrigued, she asked what high tech gear I use. 
"A road atlas, a pen and a pad. They don't even need batteries." :lol:

Tom-Tom is for yuppies.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

just mike said:


> Used to eat at the Apple Tree Inn in Pigeon Forge, they bring the buffet to your table on large platters. Have not been there in years don't know if it is still in business. We will be heading to Tennessee the first week in November for a month or so. We have a cabin in the mountains just over from Tellico. The dogs love it, instead of having a 1/2 acre back yard they have the whole mountain to explore although the wild turkeys freak them out.


It's been closed down for a few years. Figures, doesn't it?


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Enjoy the trip. We ride there often stay on the outside edge of town and ride a 500 mile radius for a couple weeks. The downtown area is lame IMO but your out of town in a few minutes. Pigeon Forge has a lot of places to eat. If you have never been there a road you get on in town called Roaring Forks road. Locate it and drive it. It will be worth your time. National part right on the edge of town also and No fee to drive through or in it. Not far from the so called dragon AKA deal gap a great drive over and down it. Best food around is at the end of the Dragon


Since you ride the Dragon, ever ride the Cherohola Skyway? The wife was on the survey team that surveyed the centerline back in the day. Before it was the Dragon (us129) it was just the closest way to get to North Carolina for cheap cigs. Used to ride it on my 1968 Honda 305 Superhawk and bring back 2 cartons for my aunt. Tennessee Hwy Patrol used to sit at the bottom and make sure you did not bring back more than 2 cartons ($1.10 per). We have a cabin between the Dragon and the Cherohola.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

Denton said:


> It's been closed down for a few years. Figures, doesn't it?


Yea , I gained quite a few pounds eating there. Back when I was a full time Tennesean I installed telephone systems in most of the motels in Pigeon Forge and a lot of them in Gatlinburg. Of course that was when Dollywood was Silver Dollar City.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Great time to be in the Smokey MOUNTAINS. If you get into trouble use Slippy's name.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Wave or blow your horn as you go by.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Denton said:


> Any restaurant suggestions for the Sevierville to Gatlinburg area?
> 
> I suppose my main interest isn't hard to figure out. :lol:


Mama's Farm house in PF has a great breakfast. Its owned by the same people who own Bennets.
Also the Log Cabin pancake house in GatBrg is good too.

A walk in the woods is a guided tour company that does woodland tours of the old Greenbriar township and other cool places in the Smokey National forest.
Very reasonable for a guided tour and they are all wood folk with lots of knowledge on plants and edibles ! Hiking vacations in the Smokies with A Walk in the Woods, Great Smoky Mountains National Park, Gatlinburg Tennessee, hikes, backpacking, shuttle service, nature walks.

Have fun Denton. We were there in June.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Denton said:


> Y'all won't have me to kick around much for the next few days. Wifey has earned a much needed vacation, and she wants to go to the mountains. I want to go to Bennett's BBQ as it has been 21 years since going there, last.
> 
> I'll have my tablet, but I am not going to try and interact much with it, lest I will frisbee it right off the balcony!
> 
> Y'all don't burn the place down while I am gone! :-D


Don't worry, fire has _nothing_ to do with it. I think. Let me get with possum and we'l get back to you. When did you say you were leavin'?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

just mike said:


> Since you ride the Dragon, ever ride the Cherohola Skyway? The wife was on the survey team that surveyed the centerline back in the day. Before it was the Dragon (us129) it was just the closest way to get to North Carolina for cheap cigs. Used to ride it on my 1968 Honda 305 Superhawk and bring back 2 cartons for my aunt. Tennessee Hwy Patrol used to sit at the bottom and make sure you did not bring back more than 2 cartons ($1.10 per). We have a cabin between the Dragon and the Cherohola.


 Yes, last year we went out for two weeks stayed in Gordonsville VA. Made Rolling thunder then put 4800 miles on riding the Appalachian Mountains.
Next year we plan to go back to Eastern TN again around the end of May. No madder how often we ride there we never get tired of it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

thepeartree said:


> Don't worry, fire has _nothing_ to do with it. I think. Let me get with possum and we'l get back to you. When did you say you were leavin'?


RPD!!!

Keep and eye on this one!!!!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Have a good time! Toss that tablet in the trunk and fugeddaboutit for a while.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

It cannot be a vacation if you even bring a cell phone.

Enjoy your trip! That is a great part of the country.


----------



## midtnfamilyguy (Nov 17, 2012)

Bennett's is great for Bar-B-Q, Huck Finn's Catfish is worth visiting.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

midtnfamilyguy said:


> Bennett's is great for Bar-B-Q, Huck Finn's Catfish is worth visiting.


Excellent!

The restaurant around here that had frog legs closed a few years back. Guess what I will be getting!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Can't sleep. First vacation I have had in _years_. Giddy as a school girl, I am.

Ass in seat in seven hours and I am wide awake.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> Can't sleep. First vacation I have had in _years_. Giddy as a school girl, I am.
> 
> Ass in seat in seven hours and I am wide awake.


Shut your ****ing computer off you douche bag! Better yet, throw it in the lake! You are on VACATION! UNPLUG! UNWIND!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> Shut your ****ing computer off you douche bag! Better yet, throw it in the lake! You are on VACATION! UNPLUG! UNWIND!


There's a reason I don't go on vacations. Unwinding isn't something I know how to do.

I'm out of Fig Newtons and it is too late for a cup of coffee.

Guess I should take your advice and go to bed. After all, there are sheep that need counting.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Maybe I should recheck the travel bag. Do you think two .45s and a 9mm is enough?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> There's a reason I don't go on vacations. Unwinding isn't something I know how to do.
> 
> I'm out of Fig Newtons and it is too late for a cup of coffee.
> 
> Guess I should take your advice and go to bed. After all, there are sheep that need counting.


Yeah well, figure it out! Unwinding is something we all need to do.

I/we went 15 years going dawn 'till dusk without a time out getting my career going, fixing our house, raising kids etc. I nearly drove Mrs Inor away from me with the intensity. That was several years ago now and I can say without reservation, it is not worth it.

I like you immensely, but I do not want to hear from you until you are back in 'Bama. Have a great vacation!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Gee, you are pushy!

Good night.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Denton said:


> Y'all won't have me to kick around much for the next few days. Wifey has earned a much needed vacation, and she wants to go to the mountains. I want to go to Bennett's BBQ as it has been 21 years since going there, last.
> 
> I'll have my tablet, but I am not going to try and interact much with it, lest I will frisbee it right off the balcony!
> 
> Y'all don't burn the place down while I am gone! :-D


Have fun!! I want to know if that BBQ is still as good as you remembered!


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Denton said:


> Can't sleep. First vacation I have had in _years_. Giddy as a school girl, I am.
> 
> Ass in seat in seven hours and I am wide awake.


Hubby and I just got back from Georgia last week. First vacation in 10 yrs. I know what your going thru.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

BagLady said:


> Hubby and I just got back from Georgia last week. First vacation in 10 yrs. I know what your going thru.


I hope it wasn't quite as bad for you. I'm frequently up in the middle of the night due to the weird effects of some meds I take. I have to eat something, so it's a snack, then warm drink (hot choco?), and back to sleep after a little bit. All I can say is thank god for Keurig and the ability to make one fresh hot cup of whatever in one minute, tops.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

midtnfamilyguy said:


> Bennett's is great for Bar-B-Q, Huck Finn's Catfish is worth visiting.


 YES Huck Finns is great for CAT fish. Few times we planned our route to end up there at dinner time. I think yall just sealed the deal May we are heading back to the area.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

Pics From Cherohola Skyway and the Dragon Tree of Shame


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

BagLady said:


> Hubby and I just got back from Georgia last week. First vacation in 10 yrs. I know what your going thru.


What part of Georgia?
We are in the extreme Southeast corner directly adjacent to the Okefenokee National Wildlife Refuge.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

OK, here's the deal - Brother Denton will be away, and by this time tomorrow I should be almost returned to consciousness in the Recovery Room after a total knee replacement.
Y'all are on Scout's Honor to be good and not lynch anybody. Promise?
Don't make me deputise Inor!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Party at the prepper forum! Yall take yer time coming back ya hear! Denton, enjoy the trip. Don't ruin it with tablets and cell phones. RPD, congrats for getting new benders. They have come a long ways with that surgery so I hope you'll be good as new soon. Yall take your time.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> OK, here's the deal - Brother Denton will be away, and by this time tomorrow I should be almost returned to consciousness in the Recovery Room after a total knee replacement.
> Y'all are on Scout's Honor to be good and not lynch anybody. Promise?
> Don't make me deputise Inor!


I'll keep an eye on these cold tird cretins!

Seriously, my very best and prayers for a successful surgery and a pain free recovery. Go get 'em RPD!

Your friend,

Slippy


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Come on Slippy I got some matches


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jeep said:


> Come on Slippy I got some matches


'
"I'll take a flamethrower to this place!" Al Pacino- Scent of a woman.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> OK, here's the deal - Brother Denton will be away, and by this time tomorrow I should be almost returned to consciousness in the Recovery Room after a total knee replacement.
> Y'all are on Scout's Honor to be good and not lynch anybody. Promise?
> Don't make me deputise Inor!


Edit: Sorry RPD. I misread your original post. Please let us know how it goes. Or better yet, have Rice Paddy Mommy log in as you if you are too out of it to let us know you are okay.

To the rest of you: Behave yourselves or I will crawl through the wires of the Intertubes and rip out your tonsils with a spoon! ::rambo::


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I got no tonsils


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> OK, here's the deal - Brother Denton will be away, and by this time tomorrow I should be almost returned to consciousness in the Recovery Room after a total knee replacement.
> Y'all are on Scout's Honor to be good and not lynch anybody. Promise?
> Don't make me deputise Inor!


Hmph . As if we'd waste good rope on that!

On the other hand, good luck tomorrow. I still have that particular pain in my future. Judging by my wife's hip surgery, just don't expect to be back hiking inside a week. Look on the bright side: you don't need to walk around to post to the forums.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Inor said:


> Edit: Sorry RPD. I misread your original post. Please let us know how it goes. Or better yet, have Rice Paddy Mommy log in as you if you are too out of it to let us know you are okay.
> 
> To the rest of you: Behave yourselves or I will crawl through the wires of the Intertubes and rip out your tonsils with a spoon! ::rambo::


The hospital has WiFi in the rooms and I'm taking my tablet. However, given that the alleged keyboard on these things is a joke, and also given that I will be high as a kite on industrial strength narcotics, you may or may not recognize Ol' RPD. I do not handle mood altering substances very well.
By Tuesday afternoon I should be coherent. The wife had both knees replaced back in 2010, I have an idea what to expect.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I had one done in 1983. Thankfully the technology has advanced significantly since then. That was a long, slow process to even get back walking normal again.

A good friend of ours had hers done last year and she was back riding horses within 3 weeks (and she was 74 years old).


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The hospital has WiFi in the rooms and I'm taking my tablet. However, given that the alleged keyboard on these things is a joke, and also given that I will be high as a kite on industrial strength narcotics, you may or may not recognize Ol' RPD. I do not handle mood altering substances very well.
> By Tuesday afternoon I should be coherent. The wife had both knees replaced back in 2010, I have an idea what to expect.


Good luck, tomorrow!

By thw aay, who told the whole world about this place? Also, did they have to build something on every square inch? It was nicer, 20 years ago.
At leadt the cabin has a pool table, and the view is incredible.

Tried eating at Huck Finns, but it sedms everyone else was already there. Tomorrow.

Enjoy the meds!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes, tablets suck. Don't evdn bogger fixing ghd the gypos.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> Yes, tablets suck. Don't evdn bogger fixing ghd the gypos.


The dadburn auto correct really pushes my buttons. It doesn't even like Inor. Ol' RPD in the post above came out OK' RPD. 
At this moment I'm on my second hand laptop with XP2000, and it is wearing out. It won't do Wifi, either - it has to be hooked to the modem with a cable.
Well, I have to go shower with the special anti bacterial solution they gave me and I'm off to bed.

Oh, an after thought - the only time I was in Gatlinberg was in the early 80's and it was a tourist trap back then, I probably couldn't even imagine it today.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> It doesn't even like Inor. Ol' RPD in the post above came out OK' RPD.


That is the story of my life... Everybody agrees with RPD (even the stupid spellchecker) and nobody likes Inor. :lol:

Good luck tomorrow pal. I would say "break a leg", but that is what you are basically paying them good money to do.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Inor said:


> Edit: Sorry RPD. I misread your original post. Please let us know how it goes. Or better yet, have Rice Paddy Mommy log in as you if you are too out of it to let us know you are okay.
> 
> To the rest of you: Behave yourselves or I will crawl through the wires of the Intertubes and rip out your tonsils with a spoon! ::rambo::


I have tonsils, but don't want em! And I'm running on stealth intertubes, so you can't even see them!   &#55357;&#56861; And Inor, I just turn autocorrection off. If I want corrections, II'll do em the old fashioned way.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

We live an hour from Gatlinburg --- tourist trap loaded with tee shirt shops. I prefer visiting small towns and shops off the Blue Ridge Parkway and staying in B&Bs. Different stroke for different folks.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

oldgrouch said:


> We live an hour from Gatlinburg --- tourist trap loaded with tee shirt shops. I prefer visiting small towns and shops off the Blue Ridge Parkway and staying in B&Bs. Different stroke for different folks.


Sounds more like bogarted information, to me. Of course, it would be that way, being you live here and take what you know for granted.

As for me and my wife, we are drinking coffee and marvelling over the view, this morning. It looks like we have a cabin in the clouds. I know; we lowlanders are strange.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mama's Farmhouse Restaurant.

I knew it was going to be good when I saw plenty of locals eating; many of them weighing in at over three bills.
We were not disappointed.

Went to Gatlinburg. First place we found was a pipe and cigar shop. Bought some e-vapor liquid and talked with thd lady who runs the place for a while. She pointed us away from the "Chinese tourist crap" and to the arts and crafts community on eight mile loop. That was what I had in mind for the trip, and we had a good time. Wifey bought some nice jewelry and I picked up one spiffy knife.

Just as important, one of the artisans' husbands owns and rents cabins that are more in the rural areas, for folks who want to really get away.

This trip is shaping up to make the next one better.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

So you have not found the moonshine shop yet


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> So you have not found the moonshine shop yet


No, sir. Told Wifey I am not going to waste a day of vacation recovering. :lol:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> No, sir. Told Wifey I am not going to waste a day of vacation recovering. :lol:


 Find that Roaring Forks road and take short drive you will enjoy it


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Gonna have to pay a visit to Tennessee


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

There won't be a next time. By the time you get around to tearing yourself away for another vacation, it will have changed completely all over again and you'll still be wondering where to go


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Denton said:


> Mama's Farmhouse Restaurant.
> 
> I knew it was going to be good when I saw plenty of locals eating; many of them weighing in at over three bills.
> We were not disappointed.
> ...


I knew you'd like Mamas farmhouse.

Yes I agree the artisan loop is way better than the junk shops in GatBrg


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Denton,hope you and the missus have or had a great time!.RPD,take care Bro!,surgery is a real PITA!.hope you mend and feel better!.

I have had a bunch of surgeries over the years,I didn't fall off a wall but the docs always put me back together again.sometime I may share my surgeries and,if you want to gross out,I have pics of two rows of staples from almost my nutsac up going east of my navel.....we should all share scartissue pics!.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Left Pigeon Forge a few hours ago, at home and the car is unloaded.

Heading to work so that I can save a few hours of vacation.

Will be mainlining coffee.

See y'all tomorrow.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

OK. Relearned how to add to the Photobucket.

Food is a main issue for me. I like it.

It'd been 31 years since the last visit to Bennett's BBQ, and I can tell you that they have not lost their ability to make some fantastic brisket.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Huck Finn's was my opportunity to eat some really tasty frog legs...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The cabin had a pool table, so I figured I would shoot a few games a pool with Wifey.

Mind you, it had been several years since I had shot pool. After Wifey broke, I tried to take a shot. She then told me I was using the wrong implement for shooting pool.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

They were serious when they named this cabin "Above the Clouds. The view was something else.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Went all the way to the mountains to see sharks.

This is at Ripley's Aquarium in Gatlinburg. Pretty neat place.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Looks like a VERY successful vacation Denton!

I am in Knoxville, TN until Wednesday. The last time I was here I found a pretty good BBQ joint right across the street from the Tennessee Vols stadium. I cannot remember the name, but I am going to have to find that place again.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Last pic - I swear.

Me, at Ripley's Aquarium, in that tunnel that goes under the aquarium.


----------

